# Japanese music 1970s



## conjurer122 (Feb 6, 2011)

I remember some years ago, in the mid 70s an uncle of mine playing a couple of LPs he had imported from Japan.
It is hard to define the type of music, not really Jpop but not Enka either. If there was a meeting of the two it would be nearer the mark, specially if it leant to ward the latter.
The particular music was performed by female artist(s), in Japanese, with orchestral backing.
The most memorable point was the traditional Japanese overtones, possibly but remotely due to the language but more the essence of the theme which was unmistakeably Japanese.
I recall making a note of the performer, but alas never got round to ordering it myself.
Unfortunately the notes have long been mislaid and my uncle has long since departed; equally mournfully has his record collection of several tens of thousands of LPs.
He was a music buff, a hi-fi nut and a scallywag at times too.
Any suggestions as to artists or type of music I should be looking out for?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I dunno, but I'm a bit fan of Bara wa Utsukushiku Chiru by Suzuki Hiroko from that era.


----------

